# AMAZON DIVES INTO SELF-DRIVING CARS WITH A BET ON AURORA



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

DAVIES
TRANSPORTATION
02.07.19
Amazon Wednesday made perhaps its most significant move yet into the self-driving car space, announcing an investment in autonomous tech developer Aurora. For a company with one of the largest logistics operations on the planet, it's about time.

https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-aurora-self-driving-investment-funding-series-b/
"Autonomous technology has the potential to help make the jobs of our employees and partners safer and more productive, whether it's in a fulfillment center or on the road, and we're excited about the possibilities," an Amazon spokesperson said in a statement. Amazon and Aurora declined to disclose the terms of the investment

@BigBadJohn @Single Malt
@tohunt4me


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> DAVIES
> TRANSPORTATION
> 02.07.19
> Amazon Wednesday made perhaps its most significant move yet into the self-driving car space, announcing an investment in autonomous tech developer Aurora. For a company with one of the largest logistics operations on the planet, it's about time.
> ...


Autonomous technology has no potential to do anything better than any human and nothing has been proven otherwise. That's why there still aren't any videos in history showing these things actually working.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Autonomous technology has no potential to do anything better than any human and nothing has been proven otherwise. That's why there still aren't any videos in history showing these things actually working.


non·ob·jec·tive
/ˌnänəbˈjektiv/
_adjective_

(of a person or their judgment) influenced by *personal feeling *or opinions in considering and representing facts.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Coming soon the non vehicle car exclusively for:
@iheartuber @goneubering @uberdriverfornow @tohunt4me and @everythingsuber


----------

